# Jade Eye Identification?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I only have African cichlids but a buddy was given these as Jade Eyes. Can someone confirm that?
He thinks that the fish in the first picture is a convict but original owner says a female Jade Eye. Can someone help out here? I hope I have posted in the right section (Central America). I believe clicking on image will enlarge.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The owner is correct. The fish you have is not Convicts but Spilurus. Jade eye or blue eye is a common name for them and it goes for two separate species. There are two species that look similar but more then likely they are separate species. The two are Cutteri and spilurus. They are related to Convicts though.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i agree, spilurus. i have 6 of them. great little fish with lots of personality but not as agro as cons. they are easy to breed as well. quite rare where i live


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

These are Jade eye for sure. Convicts, Cutteri, Jade Eye and Sajica are all very closely related


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *bpman25*, *irondan*, & *CiChLiD LoVeR128*

How can you tell they are Spilurus opposed to Cutteri or Sajica?

I do not have experience identifying these cichlids; however, I thought the line coming from the eye to the mouth in the first image indicated a T-Bar cichlid.

Again, I do not have experience with these cichlids and was curious of ways to tell these three similar cichlids apart.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

I currently have or have kept in the past Cutteri and Sajicas, there is no T-Bar on the fish in your pics so not Sajica and they are definelty not Cutteri, not enough yellow. I am assuming the one your friend thinks is a convict is a female, you can look at tons of convicts pics online and go to any LFS and see them pretty much all the time, go look at a 3-4" convict female and you will know your fish is not the same thing. So that leaves us with Jade Eyes which is great, very cool fish in my opinion.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *bpman25*, *irondan*, & *CiChLiD LoVeR128*
> 
> How can you tell they are Spilurus opposed to Cutteri or Sajica?
> 
> ...


I have kept Cutteri and Sajica in the past. I love all fish from the Crypto family! They are all very beautiful, easy to keep and breed, enjoyable to keep, and a mild temper. The difference between Spilurus and Cutteri is the color and they do seem to have a different body appearance. You can tell Sajica apart from them very easily as they have no resemblance to either of them.

Here are some pictures and videos of my old Cutteri and Sajica :

I really miss them........  ........luckily though I gave some Cutteri to people I know so if I ever get room available I can get some 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01982.mp4

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01984.mp4
F1 Cutteri Rio Mongo from Jeff









Male Sajica








female sajica








Sajica pair








Sajica male

Sadly that Firemouth in the pair picture killed the pair......I gave him/her away right after that.....they were in a 55 gal and that Firemouth was a mean fish  :x


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice Pics CL28, I can see the FM flaring his gills at them in the pic, I had one in with my cutteri and thought everything would be fine but same thing FM was about 3/4" bigger and was starting to chase the cutteri alot so FM has been moved to the "bully" tank with some tiger barbs. Pretty sad things didn't work out I really like the look of the FM but I may grow him out a bit more and see if I can get some store credit for him at one of my local places.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

here are a few pics of my spilurus. i have 6, 2 bonded pairs and 2 rogue males from their first spawn. when they spawned in my 125 gallon community tank, the 2 inch female was absolutely fierce when protecting her fry. she took on a 10" male jd, 8" female jd, 9" green terror male, 2 adult male cons, 2 adult male jewels and all loaches and catfish. she won every fight and i eventually grew out 80 of them and sold them to Big Al's. they dont pick fights like cons but dont back away from one either. just a great little fish.

dominant male








sub dominant male








dominant female


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice dan, the female is stunning, love the fin color, I will get a pick up of my new little cutteri soon. completly agree about the agression too, they don't go looking for trouble like cons but will fiercly defend themselves.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

bpman25 said:


> Nice Pics CL28, I can see the FM flaring his gills at them in the pic, I had one in with my cutteri and thought everything would be fine but same thing FM was about 3/4" bigger and was starting to chase the cutteri alot so FM has been moved to the "bully" tank with some tiger barbs. Pretty sad things didn't work out I really like the look of the FM but I may grow him out a bit more and see if I can get some store credit for him at one of my local places.


Thanks! Yeah he/she was a mean one. I have found that Firemouths can be either docile or very aggressive. When I got the Sajica I had asked on here if Firemouths would work with them in a 55 gal and everyone said yes. I have found that I personally wouldn't advise or suggest putting Firemouths in with Sajica, Cutteri, or any mild temper CA cichlid. Firemouths can be very iffy and as common as Firemouths are it just isn't worth it to take a chance losing an uncommon fish over them.

Very beautiful pictures and fish Dan! :thumb: They look great! I would love to have some Spilurus someday


----------

